# iPad Wallpapers



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I like abstract wallpapers for my home screen, so I did up a few with scrapbook papers. Just wanted to share in case anyone is interested.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Great idea.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Very nice.  I downloaded a few of them for my Mini.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! It's nice to have wallpapers that are not so busy for the home screen.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks & you're welcome!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> It's nice to have wallpapers that are not so busy for the home screen.


I totally agree. I am always looking for very minimalistic wallpapers for my iPad2 and iPad Mini. I want my App icons to pop out and be easily viewable.


----------



## FxV (Feb 15, 2013)

These look great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> I totally agree. I am always looking for very minimalistic wallpapers for my iPad2 and iPad Mini. I want my App icons to pop out and be easily viewable.


I found a great one on that site you'd posted with the "badge" name tag for the lockscreen. It looks like a just-before-sunrise sky with mountains on the low horizon. I was amazed at how much my app icons popped on the dark background when I installed that one.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like the third wallpaper on the first row!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are pretty, thanks!  I like to change out my wallpapers on my iPads a lot


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

klmom said:


> Those are pretty, thanks! I like to change out my wallpapers on my iPads a lot


Thanks! I change mine often too. But I keep going back to the 1st one a lot, the icons really pop on the dark background & it's looks awesome with the retina display!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Please feel free to make more and post them here.


----------



## aimee11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks the cool sharing, would update my iPad wallpaper soon.
Still using the paper that I got from iFunia iPad column last year.


----------

